# Bait



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

How many of you ever used a bait called punch bait? I have been using this for the last 2 years and been killen the cats with it. I use a #4 or #6 treble hook and rig my line with a slip sinker. I fish about 100 days throughout the summer and I normally use 2 gallon buckets. I have used more in the past but thats why I downsized my hooks a little. Just take a stick and push your bait down in the stuff and pull it out at a slight angle. Here is where I get mine from www.catfishbait.net I buy mine 5 gallons at a time because my friends usually get some off of me too. If you call him tell him CountryKat sent you, he might give you a little break on the price. His name is Benny and he is a super nice guy.
Jim Reed


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

never caught nuthin big on it but plunny of fiddlers.... gave up stink bait too.... nuthin works as good as FRESH bait (SHAD)


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

I average 3 - 5 lbers with this bait where I fish. My biggest to date is a 25lb channel cat on sureshot punch bait. I do agree though, that a lot of dip and dough baits do catch smaller kitties.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Been killen the cats on this bait. Limited out the last 2 trips.

Just a side note. They are packed full of crawdads.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

"Been killen the cats on this bait. Limited out the last 2 trips."
what is the limits on cats in ohio? or were you fishing a lake less than 700 acres?


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Did I miss something in the regs? What catfish limit are you talking about?


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

The limit is 6/ fisherman/ day on anything under 700 acres. The largest reservoir here in Lima is 610 acres.


----------



## Ducknut (Apr 23, 2004)

Where is that in the regs?


----------



## cat daddy (Apr 11, 2004)

this is a new rule this year for bodys of water under 700 acers, 6 channels a day


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Left side, 3/4 the way down in Red letters. 

Just don't no one to get a ticket.


----------

